# Troubles upgrading from 6.3 to 7



## stevenbarre (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello

I am new to bsd. I'm trying to upgrade from 6.3 Release to the latest stable 7.

I created the following csup file



> *default host=cvsup1.ca.FreeBSD.org
> *default base=/var/db
> *default prefix=/usr
> *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
> ...



I then used csup to get all the source files. I cd'd to /usr/scr and tried to run make buildworld and after 15-20 min get this error.

I have tried cleaning up with

# chflags -R noschg /usr/obj/usr
# rm -rf /usr/obj/usr
# cd /usr/src
# make cleandir
# make cleandir

Still I get the error.

*Error:*

```
mv -f term.h.new term.h
cc -o make_keys -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -I. -I/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../ncurses -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/include -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/ncurses -Wall -DNDEBUG -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DFREEBSD_NATIVE -DTERMIOS  /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/ncurses/tinfo/make_keys.c
./make_keys keys.list > init_keytry.h
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libc.so.7" not found, required by "make_keys"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD .no.shawcable.net 6.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #0: Wed Jan 16 04:18:52 UTC 2008     root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 3, 2009)

it's dirty solution, but try linking libc.so.7 to libc.so.6:
`# ln -s /lib/libc.so.6 /lib/libc.so.7`

I don't have a clue now why it's looking for libc.so.7 on a 6.x system...


----------



## stevenbarre (Jan 4, 2009)

Well that seemed to get me a bit farther along. But still an error.



> ./genconditions /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config/i386/i386.md > gencondmd.c
> /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libm.so.5" not found, required by "genconditions"
> *** Error code 1
> 
> ...


----------



## danger@ (Jan 4, 2009)

do you, by any chance, have gcc from ports and not the base system's one?


----------



## stevenbarre (Jan 4, 2009)

Fixed.

My system clock was off (by a few years).

This post got me on the write track.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2007-April/147416.html

Thanks for your help.


----------

